#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  Ligação de carregador para baterias 12v

## Nathaniel

Bom dia.

é possível ligar um carregador de baterias 24volts (2 baterias 7a 12v) em uma longa distancia? 

Vou dar dois exemplos de ligaçoes e voces me ajudam a fazer do jeito correto, pois no momento não esta carregando as baterias conforme deveria...

EX 1:
Bateria dentro de casa, fio até o carregador a 50metros, carregador ao lado da fonte que alimenta o mesmo.


EX 2:
Bateria e carregador dentro de casa, fio até a fonte a 50 metros.


Essas ligações são possíveis? se sim qual fio deveria ser usado e qual a maneira correta de executar.

----------


## ozielinfo

Qual a voltagem da energia onde está ligado o carregador? ( da fonte de energia que alimenta esse carregador )
EX 1:
Bateria dentro de casa, fio até o carregador a 50metros, carregador ao lado da fonte que alimenta o mesmo.
Se não for 110 ou 220 volts, nenhuma das opções vai dar muito certo.
A melhor opcão é bateria e carregador juntos e as baterias ligadas em série no caso do carregador ser 24 volts e quando falo carregador é carregador mesmo, não pode ser fonte de 24 volts.
Fazendo dessa forma em 50 metros vc vai ter perda considerável de energia, mas ainda vai conseguir alimentar o que precisa ( se o consumo desse equipamento não for muito alto )
Mas importa bastante a amperagem ( grossura )do cabo, que vai levar a anergia dos baterias até o que deseja alimentar.
Esquece a primeira opção nunca vai dar certo, pois a perda de energia até as baterias vai impossibilitar que elas carreguem.
Se atente a uma regra quando se trata de energia, quanto menor a voltagem, principalmente quando se trata de DC ( que é o tipo de energia das baterias ) maior a perda de amperagem e com isso maior a dificuldade em alimentar o que precisa, seja o carregador que vai carregar as baterias ou seja o equipamento que as baterias vão alimentar.
50 metros é muita coisa, o correto seria levar tipo 110 ou 220 volts ao ponto que precisa da alimentação das baterias e deixar o carregador e bateria o mais próximo possível do que quer alimentar.

----------


## Nathaniel

Funciona assim... 
220v alimenta a central, que leva para a fonte e que transforma em 24vdc para funcionar o motor (de portão).
O Carregador é fornecido pelo fabricante com os seguintes dados. (o que alimenta o carregador é a fonte do motor) 
Tensão de Entrada 35v DC
Tensão de Saída 24v DC
Corrente de Carga Máxima 0,7A


Por isso minha duvida, no momento ta tudo instalado dentro de casa porém com um fio até a fonte, em média 50 metros... e não está carregando! Seria a grossura do cabo talvez? 

As baterias são ligadas em Série mesmo.

----------


## ozielinfo

Tudo errado, pra mover um portão precisa de muita energia, leva 220 até perto do portão e instala alguma caixa onde vc vai instalar as baterias e o carregador. Do contrario nessa distancia você precisaria de um cabo enorme de grosso pra consegui fazer o que quer.

----------


## ozielinfo

Uma comparação, uma consecionaria de energia, transporta a energia de cidade para cidade em voltagens altissimas tipo 69 mil volts ou se a distancia for muito grande as vezes é transmitida em 280 mil volts, da consecionária até o transformador mais proximo da sua casa são usados 23 mil volts, tudo isso pra poder usar um cabo mais fino e evitar perdas.
Se fosse tudo em 220 volts, o cabo de energia teria que ser muito mais grosso que o poste e mesmo assim os clientes mais longe teriam dificuldade em usar equipamentos que consomem muito

----------


## Nathaniel

beleza, é que esse funciona em 24vdc mesmo... é novidade! 
Mas foi exatamente isso que eu deduzi... devido a distancia e estar mandando 24v até o motor não teria a corrente necessária... achei que fosse o cabo e avisei o cliente ontem. Porém vim ao forum hoje tentar achar alguma maneira de resolver isso para o cliente não precisar re-fazer toda a instalação novamente
Mas pelo jeito a única maneira é manter tudo perto da fonte devido a perca de corrente e amperagem.

Obrigado!

----------


## rubem

Cada vez que alguém escreve perca ou amperagem, um técnico morre.

O problema certamente é fio, mas a BITOLA do fio.

Quanto maior a corrente (Se mede em amperes, mas se amperagem existir também teremos que falar wattagem, horagem, bitagem, bytagem, hertzagem, etc. É corrente, se mede em amperes mas o termo técnico é corrente), maior precisa ser a bitola, ou espessura, do fio ou cabo.

Se o motor em questão consome digamos 10A, independente disso ser 240W em 24V (10*24=240W) o que importa é a corrente. Se utilizar um cabo de 1,5mm², com corrente de 10A (Em qualquer tensão (Não voltagem, que não existe), o que importa é a corrente) a queda de tensão em 50m de cabo será de 6V. Ou seja, saindo 24V da fonte, chegarão 18V no motor!

(E 240W vem a ser cerca de 1/3 de HP, motor de portão as vezes tem só 1/4 de HP, consome menos ainda)

Se usar fio de bitola grande o suficiente, a queda de tensão será bem baixa, mas quando se opera em 24V falamos de cabos grossos MESMO, vide cabo entre motor de partida e bateria em carro! (Ou o cabo rumo ao motor elétrico de carrinhos elétricos), seria coisa tipo 50m de cabo de 10mm² pra ter queda de tensão de apenas 1V com 50m de cabo. Mas 50m de cabo de 10mm² (Um par! Não adianta só 1 dos 2 terminais ter essa espessura) custa muito caro, mais barato refazer o sistema colocando carregador e baterias bem perto do motor, e usa a fiação atual para levar 220VAC até o carregador (Afinal 240W em 220VAC vem a ser 240/220=1,09A, a corrente é 1/10 da corrente em 24V, logo, a queda de tensão também será irrisória no mesmo fio fino já passado).

Também teria que ver esse carregador aí, se a entrada é de 35V, e a fonte do motor é de 24V, como irá funcionar? Essa descrição tem algo errado, de os 24V de saída do carregador alimentam o motor, então a fonte do motor deve ser de 24V, e não tem como uma fonte 24V alimentar um carregador que pede 35V.

----------


## ozielinfo

> Cada vez que alguém escreve perca ou amperagem, um técnico morre.
> 
> O problema certamente é fio, mas a BITOLA do fio.
> 
> Quanto maior a corrente (Se mede em amperes, mas se amperagem existir também teremos que falar wattagem, horagem, bitagem, bytagem, hertzagem, etc. É corrente, se mede em amperes mas o termo técnico é corrente), maior precisa ser a bitola, ou espessura, do fio ou cabo.
> 
> Se o motor em questão consome digamos 10A, independente disso ser 240W em 24V (10*24=240W) o que importa é a corrente. Se utilizar um cabo de 1,5mm², com corrente de 10A (Em qualquer tensão (Não voltagem, que não existe), o que importa é a corrente) a queda de tensão em 50m de cabo será de 6V. Ou seja, saindo 24V da fonte, chegarão 18V no motor!
> 
> (E 240W vem a ser cerca de 1/3 de HP, motor de portão as vezes tem só 1/4 de HP, consome menos ainda)
> ...


Não sei se referiu a min quando falou (Cada vez que alguém escreve perca ou amperagem, um técnico morre.) se foi te digo:
Não sou professor nem técnico apenas entendo um pouco e quis ajudar...
Corrente e Amperagem não seriam a mesma coisa?
Tensão e voltagem também não são?
Agora vou ter que corrigir você, não sei se você é só professor ou se trabalha no ramo mesmo e digo isso por que teoria e prática nem sempre andam juntos, se você colocar um multi teste na ponta desse cabo de 50 metros vai ver que ainda terá os 24 volts, portanto a TENSÂO (VOLTAGEM) se manteve o que se perdeu foi a CORRENTE ( AMPERAGEM ), mas pelo menos concordamos que do jeito que o amigo descreveu não iria funcionar o jeito é mudar de lugar as coisa ai!
Agora pode ser que seja errado meu vocabulário, eu relaciono voltagem com volts, por exemplo; a tensão da rede elétrica é da sua casa é 220 volts, a tensão de uma bateria é 12 volts ( temos ai uma voltagem ) e Corrente com Amperagem por exemplo; seu chuveiro consome em média 6 amperes, a bateria do seu carro é de 50 amperes ( temos ai uma amperagem )
Desculpa pela resposta, mas acho que ninguém é dona da verdade e do conhecimento, até por que é um forum de aprendizado e não uma sala de aula, que pessoas como o que iniciou o tópico que sabe muito pouco a respeito e pessoas como eu que entendem um pouco mais na área ( mas não usam muito os termos técnicos ) tentam ajudar, seria obrigatório vc me corrigir se fosse um tópico de aulas de portugues.

----------


## avatar52

Voltagem e Amperagem vem do brasileiro burro, só porque Volts é medida ele coloca Voltagem (assim como metragem), então coloca horagem, etc. 

Só pra falar: Não sou engenheiro eletricista, mas sou graduando em engenharia elétrica, sei muito bem o que estou falando. 

Mas se você não é formado, como pode afirmar?

----------


## ozielinfo

> Voltagem e Amperagem vem do brasileiro burro, só porque Volts é medida ele coloca Voltagem (assim como metragem), então coloca horagem, etc. 
> 
> Só pra falar: Não sou engenheiro eletricista, mas sou graduando em engenharia elétrica, sei muito bem o que estou falando. 
> 
> Mas se você não é formado, como pode afirmar?


Esperava isso de vc mesmo, você faz a droga do projeto e o instalador que se fode, não sou formado pois não sou filinho de papai como vc, eu trabalho não tive tempo de estudar e por isso sou muito burro sim.
Mas eu conheço na prática e provaria pra vc, melhor faz você mesmo e reflita se vc está tão certo.

----------


## avatar52

Eu não sou filho de papai não, eu trabalho e pago meus próprios estudos. Trabalho durante o dia e estudo durante a noite, se você não estudou o problema é inteiramente seu. :-)

Você não me conhece para afirmar alguma coisa, então por favor fecha essa boca para falar de mim. Eu não conheço você e não te chamei de burro, então melhor parar.

----------


## ozielinfo

Verdade não me chamou de burro, mas chamou as palavras que usei, eu fui educado com você apenas rebati o que você falou que tava errado e não ta tanto assim pelo menos segundo o dicionário.
Veja ai: https://www.dicio.com.br/voltagem/

Voltagem
Significado de Voltagem
substantivo feminino
Tensão, diferença de potencial, mensurada em volts.
Designação, potencialidade de uma corrente elétrica, fundamental para o funcionamento de um aparelho elétrico.
e
https://www.dicio.com.br/amperagem/

Amperagem
Significado de Amperagem
substantivo feminino
A força, intensidade, de uma corrente elétrica mensurada em amperes: amperagem de um circuito elétrico.
plural
Amperagens.

Então ou você é dono da verdade ou o dicionário também está errado, acho que deveria estudar antes de hostilizar a resposta de alguém.
Mas desculpa se ofendi você...
Ahh, e horagem não existe no dicionário.

----------


## avatar52

Não estou hostilizado você, de forma nenhuma. Peço desculpas pela minha forma grosseira de falar, mas o dicionário coloca o que existe na língua portuguesa, e os termos técnicos corretos não são esses. 

Qualquer literatura do assunto não menciona esses termos, eu tenho dois volumes do Boylestad, é uma boa leitura pra você que trabalha na área e tem contato pratico direto .

----------


## ozielinfo

> Não estou hostilizado você, de forma nenhuma. Peço desculpas pela minha forma grosseira de falar, mas o dicionário coloca o que existe na língua portuguesa, e os termos técnicos corretos não são esses. 
> 
> Qualquer literatura do assunto não menciona esses termos, eu tenho dois volumes do Boylestad, é uma boa leitura pra você que trabalha na área e tem contato pratico direto .


Ok, acho que foi um mal entendido então!

----------


## rubem

Sobre medir tensão em aberto, sem nenhum consumo você não medirá queda de tensão significativa nem em quilômetros de cabos!

A analogia com água é mais simples: Imagina um rio ou canal com 1m de largura, com 10m de profundidade, onde corre água à velocidade de 1m.s na superfície (1 metro por segundo), se tem 1m de largura, e 10m de profundidade, então o volume (Que não se chama aguagem, nem litragem, nem produndagem, nem larguragem, o sufixo agem teria que indicar ação ou coleção) nesse exemplo seria de 10m³.s (10 metros cúbicos por segundo).

("Litragem" é usados por uns noobs, mas assim como o uso noob de voltagem e amperagem, o uso de litragem é uma putaria enorme, corretores de imóveis usam para área (_"A metragem desse apartamento é de 60m"_, que seriam 60m² de ÁREA) e caminhoneiros usam para volume (_"A metragem da minha carroceria é 18m"_, querendo se referir ao VOLUME da caçamba como 18m³)

Enfim, se tem 10m³.s correndo, se você abrir um duto buraco na lateral desse duto, e "CONSUMIR" desse duto algo tipo 1m³.s, que vem a ser 10% da água circulando, quem irá diminuir é o NÍVEL da água.

Se o consumo de água no exemplo equivale a corrente sendo consumida num aparelho, a tensão caindo equivale ao nível de água diminuindo.

Obviamente se medir a profundidade da água SEM CONSUMO terá 10m de profundidade, mas isso é NOOBICE, um preceito básico em elétrica, eletrônica, hidráulica, e até em redes, é que uma medida prática (Não tô falando nada teórico, só em prática!) só faz sentido quando existe 
CONSUMO. Sem consumo toda medida será FALSA.

Então medir tensão de cabeamento sem que haja algum consumo (Corrente sendo consumida) nesse cabeamento SEMPRE vai gerar dados errados!

E isso é uma questão prática e não teórica, é só botar uma multímetro não na bateria 12V do carro, mas sim paralelo a uma lâmpada do farol lá na frente, colocar a chave na posição ligado (Não dar partida no motor), ao ligar os faróis (Provavelmente 2 lâmpadas de 55W ou mais) a tensão vai cair no mínimo 0,1 ou 0,2V na bateria (Acompanhe com outro multímetro), mas a tensão lá no cabo paralelo à lampada dos faróis será provavelmente 0,5V MENOR que a tensão na bateria! Simples queda de tensão devido ao comprimento (Não a comprimentagem) ou espessura (Não bitolagem nem milimetragem) do cabo entre bateria e faróis.

É a mesma coisa se medir a tensão direto na tomada em casa, se tiver digamos fio de 2,5mm² na rede elétrica no banheiro, ao ligar um chuveiro elétrico de uns 4400W (Que não é wattagem, é potência consumida) a tensão deve cair de digamos 127V para cerca de 122V em relação ao quadro distribuição a 30m de distância. Esses 5V de queda de tensão só existem quando existe consumo de alta corrente, se ligar uma fonte chaveada 5V 1A o consumo de corrente será tão baixa que não haver queda de tensão significativa (Menos de 0,1V, um multímetro comum nem tem precisão pra medir).

Agora voltando aos malditos "amperagem e voltagem", essa terminologia só é usada pelos noobs que fazem tradução, o pessoal do marketing ou do design que tem preguiça de olhar em livro técnico. Se o cabeleireiro fala "voltagem", e o engenheiro elétrico fala "tensão", porque dar ouvidos ao leigo? Existe um termo técnico, e existe um termo popular baseado em pinóia nenhuma, é uma gambiarra, o sufixo (Posfixo) -agem não cabe aqui, um *conjunto* de folhas forma uma folhagem, já a *ação* de cuidar de um jardim com essa folhas é chamado de jardinagem. Você poderia falar em amperagem SE falasse num conjunto de amperes (Porque não existe o verbo amperar, nem o verbo voltiar) ou de volts, mas na maioria dos equipamentos doméstico não existem mais de 1A ou mais de 1V, então não existe plural, não tem como formar um conjunto quando tem só 1 elemento, pra ser grupo precisa ser mais de 1 (Só poderia usar esse ridículo termo traduzido por noobs, pra falar de valores acima de 2A, ou acima de 2V).

Assim como não faz sentido falar em aguagem de rio, sendo que existe o termo técnico que é volume, porque fazer essa noobice de usar os traduções erradas (Amperagem e voltagem) quando existem termos técnicos corretos?

Se vai começar a usar tradução maluca sem pé nem cabeça, TEM QUE escrever também wattagem, bytagem, bitagem, hertzagem, faradagem, henryagem, gradagem célsica, gradagem fahrenheitica, kelvinagem, decibelagem, luxagem, candelagem, enfim, se vai estuprar a regra gramatical e colocar o sufixo -agem nesses 2 casos onde ele não cabe, por questão de congruência tem que deturpar tudo logo de uma vez, mandar tudo pro caralho, e usar o sufixo em TUDO (Ou se é pra ser igual tradutor leigo, _"tem que estar fazendo o uso do sufixo em tudo"_).

Alias, o termo "tensão" talvez não ajude muito, até por uma questão prática: Tá cheio de gente com medo de coloca dedo em 1 terminal, mesmo em sistemas não aterrados. E isso não faz sentido, se todo mundo usasse o termo "Diferença de potencial" ficaria mais caro, um terminal só dá choque quando ele possui uma diferença de potencial acima de uns 50V em relação ao aterramento, e só se ele estiver descalço irá levar um "choque". O termo "diferença de potencial" explica muito melhor o que ocorre, e de quebra também explica muito melhor em que situações existe risco (E todo mundo irá passar a vida toda cercado de eletricidade, é babaquice aprender sobre modas passageiras tipo futebol ou seriados juvenis, mas eletricidade cercará todo mundo aqui pelo RESTO DA VIDA, não é questão de ter formação na área, é questão de conhecer o mundo ao redor, conhecer um time de futebol lá na PQP não serve pra *nada*, mas conhecer o que tem na tomada a 1m ali na parede tem muito uso, não usar fio de bitola pequena é um deles, saber como identificar tensão de tomada para não queimar equipamento é outro, não usar plug de corrente baixa para equipamento de alto consumo de corrente (Em amperes!), enfim, tem duzias de economias que se podem fazer quando se entende o básico de eletricidade.

(E aprendemos na escola a lei de ohm por isso, se a corrente aumenta, e a resistência de um cabo se mantém (Já que a espessura de um cabo não muda), pela lei de ohm (Fácil lembrar, RUI, R=U/I) a tensão tem que diminuir! Se 1 valor é fixo (A resistência do cabo), ao aumentar corrente a tensão tem que diminuir! Ou, ao aumentar a tensão a corrente tem que diminuir!

Nesse caso a analogia com o rio ainda vale, se você tem 10m³.s circulando, ao aumentar a largura do rio (A corrente, em amperes, digamos), automaticamente a altura/profundidade (Em metros, equivalendo a tensão, em volts) do rio irá diminuir! Como a largura do rio não pode ser modificada, quando consome água demais você simplesmente faz o nível (Em metros, equivalente a tensão nessa analogia) irá diminuir. Se não tiver consumo, o rio sobe (A tensão sobe), se tiver consumo alto o rio desce. É bem prático isso, não precisa nem usar a teoria, é só ir medir as tensões em cabos longos com e sem consumo (Se tiver uma extensão doméstica comum de 30m de fio de 1mm², e ligar um ferro de passar roupa de 1400W, numa rede 127V você terá queda de 5,5V nesse cabo! Sem consumo, vai circular só digamos 0,00000001A pelo multímetro, então não irá medir queda nenhuma de consumo! Pra fazer esse teste não precisa teoria, é só ir lá medir.

Enfim, é só ser prático, caso não queira ser teórico. MEÇA tensão, com diferentes correntes, faça uma tabela, e veja que diferença existe com relação ao cálculo teórico (E sempre que existe divergência, o que há na verdade é outra questão que advém da prática, não da teoria: Fabricação de cabos barato gera variação de 10% nos diâmetros, e a pureza do metal usado (Cobre, nesse caso) não é tão grande. Assim como o consumo exato as vezes varia conforme tensão por questões PRÁTICAS de fabricação (Uma fonte chaveada ATX barata opera com dobrador de tensão com o seletor em 115V, mas opera sem dobrador de tensão com o seletor em 230V, esse dobrador de tensão aumenta o consumo em 115V, digo, aumenta o desperdício, o que muda na prática é o rendimento da fonte (Relação entre consumo na entrada versus consumo na saída, isso é uma questão puramente prática, não teórica). Enfim, colocando uma margem de erro de 5 a 8%, raramente uma medida prática "erra" em relação ao cálculo teórico (Exceto erros no cálculo, tipo calcular só queda de tensão nos últimos 30m de cabo quando a fonte dessa tensão passa por mais 3000m de cabo até a fonte originária dessa tensão de fato).

Multímetros baratos de R$ 24,90 são mais que suficientes pra esses estudos práticos, 2 medindo tensão em pontos diferentes, e um medindo corrente (Afinal equipamentos modernos (A microeletronica moderna) tem consumo que varia muito por variações de processamento ao longo dos segundos). No caso de um motor de alto consumo depois de 50m de cabo, é só medir a tensão quando o motor está tentando ligar, para ver se tem a tensão que deveria ter (Ver na prática qual a queda de tensão com e sem consumo, mas só importa mesmo é a queda de tensão com consumo. Medir algo sem consumo é o mesmo que nada, só serve para dar falsos positivos).

----------


## ozielinfo

> Sobre medir tensão em aberto, sem nenhum consumo você não medirá queda de tensão significativa nem em quilômetros de cabos!
> 
> A analogia com água é mais simples: Imagina um rio ou canal com 1m de largura, com 10m de profundidade, onde corre água à velocidade de 1m.s na superfície (1 metro por segundo), se tem 1m de largura, e 10m de profundidade, então o volume (Que não se chama aguagem, nem litragem, nem produndagem, nem larguragem, o sufixo agem teria que indicar ação ou coleção) nesse exemplo seria de 10m³.s (10 metros cúbicos por segundo).
> 
> ("Litragem" é usados por uns noobs, mas assim como o uso noob de voltagem e amperagem, o uso de litragem é uma putaria enorme, corretores de imóveis usam para área (_"A metragem desse apartamento é de 60m"_, que seriam 60m² de ÁREA) e caminhoneiros usam para volume (_"A metragem da minha carroceria é 18m"_, querendo se referir ao VOLUME da caçamba como 18m³)
> 
> Enfim, se tem 10m³.s correndo, se você abrir um duto buraco na lateral desse duto, e "CONSUMIR" desse duto algo tipo 1m³.s, que vem a ser 10% da água circulando, quem irá diminuir é o NÍVEL da água.
> 
> Se o consumo de água no exemplo equivale a corrente sendo consumida num aparelho, a tensão caindo equivale ao nível de água diminuindo.
> ...


Eu chamo de b.u.c.e.t.a e você de v.a.g.i.n.a e dai qual a diferença? Continua sendo a perseguida, aquela que todo homem de verdade gosta!
Nossa vejam só pra onde foi parar esse tópico, começou com uma duvida comum de um leigo acredito eu e uma resposta de outro leigo que sou pois não usei a droga dos termos técnicos ai aparecem criticas de todo lado, ai quando menos esperamos passou de eletricidade ( me corrija se não usei um termo técnico aqui ), pra aguagem ( que seria efeito da água ) e agora vem eu falar em s.e.x.o.
Quem ver esse tópico no futuro ou nesse instante deve pensar nossa são 3 babacas um querendo saber mais que o outro e é exatamente assim que me sinto escrevendo essa resposta pra vc, mas eu aceito que digam que estou errado afinal ninguém sabe tudo! O que eu não aceito é alguém me ridicularizar e é isso que você está fazendo comigo, tudo por que? Áhh lembrei falei voltagem em vez de dizer tensão!
Então vou falar de novo, eu não sou técnico eletricista ( sei fazer na prática mas não aprendi muito na teoria até por que tem muito professor ai que quer ensinar o que não sabe fazer) e isso aqui não é uma prova então qual o motivo de tanta critica?
Mas voltando ao assunto do tópico, primeiro aos que se acham espertos deviam saber que existe diferença entre ac/dc, corrente alternada e corrente continua, principalmente quando o assunto for medir essa corrente com circuito aberto. Em DC realmente você pode medir na ponta de um cabo de 1000 metros e não vai ter perda significativa, já o mesmo não acontece com AC, falando de circuito aberto.
Então como vai me dizer que existe perda de tensão por causa do comprimento do cabo, se você mesmo concorda que a tensão (eu chamo de voltagem ) se mantem, claro que se você testar com o circuito fechado a tensão vai cair por que ai você precisa de corrente ( e sem uma vc não terá a outra ), então de nada adianta você ter tensão e não ter corrente.
Na prática se o consumo do circuito for maior que a corrente obtida na ponta do cabo a tensão se dissipa no cabo e some também!
Discorda de min faz na prática, pega uma bateria 12 volts 50 metros de cabo duplo ( pode ser cabo 2x1 ) liga um no positivo e outro no negativo ( o cabo precisa estar desenrolado ) na outra ponta você pega um multi-teste e mede a tensão, verifica também positivo e negativo. Agora pega uma ventoinha essas de computador e liga corretamente (cuidando positivo e negativo) veja que a tensão praticamente não sofreu alteração mesmo com circuito fechado ( por que a corrente que é preciso pra alimentar essa ventoinha é menor que a corrente obtida na ponta desse cabo), agora pegue um motor de limpador de parabrisa ou então uma lampada de farol ( precisa ser 12 volts ) e refaça o teste.
Advinha o que vai acontecer? A tensão vai cair por que agora a corrente necessária pra alimentar o circuito é menor que a obtida na ponta do cabo! E ai afinal nós estamos perdendo tensão ou corrente? Eu acho que é corrente, já que a tensão se manteve no primeiro teste!
Então vamos parar com esse nhenhenhe e vamos nos focar no que realmente interessa, são coisas que nem essas que fazem com que os foruns estão cada vez mais pobres, ninguém ajuda mais ninguém por medo de represálias e com certeza vou pensar muito antes de responder em outro tópico pra evitar de passar a ser crucificado novamente!

----------


## avatar52

Clap, clap, clap... Vamos em frente, porque ficar perdendo tempo com ladainha e putaria não coloca Pão na mesa de ninguém.

----------


## rubem

Se existisse uma associação brasileira de terminologia juvenil teria motivo pra padronizar isso, mas existe uma ABNT, que padroniza normas técnicas e nomenclatura.

Terminologia chula se usa em puteiro, levando em conta que fórum não é puteiro, e sim ambiente de informação técnica, tem que usar nomenclatura técnica.

E confusões por usar nomenclatura errada existem toda hora (E até afeta o dinheiro que sobra no bolso, que paga a comida na mesa), no caso de fio, você fala em um fio de 2,5mm² ser suficiente, mas alguém vai e compra um fio de diametro de 2,5mm, que custa mais ou menos o triplo do preço (Falando em digamos 50m de fio, paga 2 almoços), tudo porque alguém teve a preguiça de ler o ².

Essa questão da perda nos cabos é por dissipação térmica, é bem simples calcular, se a tensão cai 1V, e a corrente circulando é de 1A, 1V*1A = 1W dissipado na forma de calor. Pra provedor isso só é importante de novo quando se faz gambiarra tipo alimentar equipamento de alto consumo via POE com 12V, digamos uma RB435AH com 5 cartões, consumindo 30W, em 12V isso é 2,5A, em 30m de cabo ethernet a queda de tensão de 2,8V na verdade nem permitiria a RB ligar, mas digamos que ligue, 2,8V*2,5A= 7W dissipados na forma de calor pelos cabos.

Mas quem calcula direito (Justo pra economizar) e usa digamos um Rocket ou SXT com 24V, o consumo de 7W vai gerar queda de tensão irrisória de 0,2V, com a corrente de 0,3A isso implica perder 0,05W! Só um led aceso na RB gasta mais que isso! Perda considerável em cabos só existe quando se chuta um cabo fino demais.

(E tá cheio de provedor leigo usando 160VDC perfeito pra eletrocutar técnico em poste, porque não sabe calcular a queda de tensão e perdas em cabos, usando digamos 24VDC, porque tentou 1 vez, não calculou nada, teve tensão baixa demais, e acha que não tem opção. As perdas pelo visto nem são um problemão já que muitos desses provedores tem geringonças gastadoras tipo desktop velho rodando RouterOS x86, então devem ser sócios da cia elétrica, e de qualquer forma é só aumentar um pouco a capacidade da fonte, mas a queda de tensão é fundamental calcular pra que pelo menos o equipamento LIGUE! Falamos de equipamentos com range de operação tipo 8-30V, ou no caso de switch barato, 9 a 15V, é um range estreito pra trabalhar com grandes comprimentos de cabo e suas queda de tensão. As perdas você resolve com fonte maior, mas a queda de tensão exige conversor DC-DC que precisa ser OU step-up, OU step-down, e fica muito mais BARATO e simples trabalhar com tensão mais alta e usar step-down. Partir pra solução 160VDC, ou levar 127VAC pelos cabos ethernet, não é questão de por dinheiro na mesa, e sim do risco de ir parar de mesa de necrotério. De novo, tem norma técnica estabelecendo limites pra alguns cabos ou usos exatamente por isso, morre técnico eletrocutado, aí a viúva desprevenida vai choramingar por pensão do estado, sendo que o estado banca órgãos técnicos pra gerar legislação e terminologia pra que ninguém se embanane e cometa cagadas)

----------


## lcesargc

> Se existisse uma associação brasileira de terminologia juvenil teria motivo pra padronizar isso, mas existe uma ABNT, que padroniza normas técnicas e nomenclatura.
> 
> Terminologia chula se usa em puteiro, levando em conta que fórum não é puteiro, e sim ambiente de informação técnica, tem que usar nomenclatura técnica.
> 
> E confusões por usar nomenclatura errada existem toda hora (E até afeta o dinheiro que sobra no bolso, que paga a comida na mesa), no caso de fio, você fala em um fio de 2,5mm² ser suficiente, mas alguém vai e compra um fio de diametro de 2,5mm, que custa mais ou menos o triplo do preço (Falando em digamos 50m de fio, paga 2 almoços), tudo porque alguém teve a preguiça de ler o ².
> 
> Essa questão da perda nos cabos é por dissipação térmica, é bem simples calcular, se a tensão cai 1V, e a corrente circulando é de 1A, 1V*1A = 1W dissipado na forma de calor. Pra provedor isso só é importante de novo quando se faz gambiarra tipo alimentar equipamento de alto consumo via POE com 12V, digamos uma RB435AH com 5 cartões, consumindo 30W, em 12V isso é 2,5A, em 30m de cabo ethernet a queda de tensão de 2,8V na verdade nem permitiria a RB ligar, mas digamos que ligue, 2,8V*2,5A= 7W dissipados na forma de calor pelos cabos.
> 
> Mas quem calcula direito (Justo pra economizar) e usa digamos um Rocket ou SXT com 24V, o consumo de 7W vai gerar queda de tensão irrisória de 0,2V, com a corrente de 0,3A isso implica perder 0,05W! Só um led aceso na RB gasta mais que isso! Perda considerável em cabos só existe quando se chuta um cabo fino demais.
> ...


rubem não perca tempo com isso, no brasil e assim, o cara não sabe nem a lei de ohm e ja acha que e doutor na pratica, olha que nem na pratica sabe aplicar a lei de ohm.
aqui na minha região tem disso. tem uns eletricistas que não sabe diferenciar corrente alternada de corrente continua, e dizem que sabe tudo kkk. eles dizem que na tomada de uma residência tem o positivo e negativo.kkkkk

eu aprendi que com mula teimosa,(algumas mulheres também kkk) louco, e velho teimoso não se gasta tempo discutindo.e perda de tempo.

agora o pessoal usar 160v dc e loucura. queria que um cabo desse arrebente e fique preso na bunda de um desses que instalaram so pra ve o nego pulando. 
a compania eletrica permite usar 160v cc assim??
60 volts cc já acho perigoso, em 48v já e possível levar um choque dependendo da condição física da pessoa.

----------


## ozielinfo

Bla bla bla, a última parte até concordo, mas vamos falar a verdade não sei ai mas aqui a gente costuma chamar de bundinha o cara que quer ser todo certinho e acha que só por que sabe falar bonito é o cara e tal. Tambem chamamos assim quem quer ser todo certinho com o sistema besta do nosso pais, inclusive quem confia nessa porcaria de órgãos reguladores tipo abnt, anatel e sei lá qual outra porcaria que vão inventar, por que se você for ver a fundo a anatel homologa qualquer porcaria xing-ling basta vc ter uns troco no bolso, a abnt não fica muito atras, cada regra boba que só se usa nesse pais de merda, tudo pra tirar dinheiro e tornar as coisas mais caras

----------


## ozielinfo

Ao trio parada dura ai, só quero lembrar que não tenho nada contra vocês e pra falar bem a verdade se fossem ler bem e entender viriam que estamos concordando na maioria das coisas, não estou teimando por que não estou dizendo que vcs estão errados e eu certo, se sabe fazer calculos usar termos corretos, façam não to dizendo que isso ta errado, eu não sei então me viro como posso e não queria ser criticado por isso! ( corrigido de maneira educada sim )
Agora uma piadinha rápida, já que falaram sobre cabo de rede e tal e coisa bom eu passei por isso na pele e fui até espulso de um curso wirelless isso a uns 10 anos atras.
Bom a história é a seguinte, o professor fez os calculos e chegou a conclusão que era impossivel alimentar um radio ap com cabo de rede de aproximadamente 10 -15 metros com fonte 12 volts, segundo ele o cabo aqueceria e não iria funcionar então sugeriu que se usasse um cabo separado pra levar 110v até o rádio ( quem sabe alguém acreditou nisso e pensou, vou economizar e passar 110v pelo cabo de rede já que com tensão mais baixa não vai funcionar) ai surge essas beldades de projeto ai!
Como bom encrenqueiro que sou na próxima aula levei meu ap wl-5460 na fonte original e com 20 metros de cabo de rede de baixa qualidade, ficou ligado a aula inteira e não reiniciou nem travou e muito menos se notou qualquer aquecimento no cabo.
Ai ele tentou achar 1001 esplicações, então falei pra ele ou seu calculo está errado ou essa teoria nem sempre funciona, por que uso esse sistema a mais de um ano e nunca tive nenhum problema. Bem não sei o que aconteceu depois mas sei que nunca mais fui naquele curso. Por isso sou de fazer e ver que vai dar certo do que fazer cálculos e mais cálculos, na dúvida usa um cabo mais grosso, pode sair mais caro mas no futuro pode ser útil em caso de ampliação ou algo do tipo.
Naquele tempo não tinha muito equipamento poe e os que tinha eram 12 volts, hj a maioria é 24v pra dar uma uma folga e poder levar a energia em distancias maiores mas o fato é que a moda pegou.

----------


## lcesargc

> Ao trio parada dura ai, só quero lembrar que não tenho nada contra vocês e pra falar bem a verdade se fossem ler bem e entender viriam que estamos concordando na maioria das coisas, não estou teimando por que não estou dizendo que vcs estão errados e eu certo, se sabe fazer calculos usar termos corretos, façam não to dizendo que isso ta errado, eu não sei então me viro como posso e não queria ser criticado por isso! ( corrigido de maneira educada sim )
> Agora uma piadinha rápida, já que falaram sobre cabo de rede e tal e coisa bom eu passei por isso na pele e fui até espulso de um curso wirelless isso a uns 10 anos atras.
> Bom a história é a seguinte, o professor fez os calculos e chegou a conclusão que era impossivel alimentar um radio ap com cabo de rede de aproximadamente 10 -15 metros com fonte 12 volts, segundo ele o cabo aqueceria e não iria funcionar então sugeriu que se usasse um cabo separado pra levar 110v até o rádio ( quem sabe alguém acreditou nisso e pensou, vou economizar e passar 110v pelo cabo de rede já que com tensão mais baixa não vai funcionar) ai surge essas beldades de projeto ai!
> Como bom encrenqueiro que sou na próxima aula levei meu ap wl-5460 na fonte original e com 20 metros de cabo de rede de baixa qualidade, ficou ligado a aula inteira e não reiniciou nem travou e muito menos se notou qualquer aquecimento no cabo.
> Ai ele tentou achar 1001 esplicações, então falei pra ele ou seu calculo está errado ou essa teoria nem sempre funciona, por que uso esse sistema a mais de um ano e nunca tive nenhum problema. Bem não sei o que aconteceu depois mas sei que nunca mais fui naquele curso. Por isso sou de fazer e ver que vai dar certo do que fazer cálculos e mais cálculos, na dúvida usa um cabo mais grosso, pode sair mais caro mas no futuro pode ser útil em caso de ampliação ou algo do tipo.
> Naquele tempo não tinha muito equipamento poe e os que tinha eram 12 volts, hj a maioria é 24v pra dar uma uma folga e poder levar a energia em distancias maiores mas o fato é que a moda pegou.


Não tenho nada contra vc e nem contra ninguém. 

Também gosto de testar as coisas na prática, porque, o que adianta teoria sem a prática.
Eu só acho que as pessoas que tem o mínimo de conhecimento, mesmo aquelas que são "auto-didatas" devem saber o mínimo do que estão falando. 

Se vc quer conversar com pessoas que gostam de futebol, vc tem que conhecer os nomes de alguns times e jogadores. Caso você não conheça fica difícil a comunicação.

E o teu professor era ruim mesmo kkk. Ele não sabia que seu AP tinha um regulador de tensão interno que permitia menos de 12v na entrada. Não sei qual o regulador de tesão mais acredito que por volta dos 6 a 7,5 volts seu ap ainda funcionaria. (claro sem cabos compridos).o @*rubem* conhece melhor os reguladores de tensão.

As pessoas às vezes só sabem fazer "crtl+c e crtl+v". isso vem de infância,as crianças aprendem assim, imitando seus pais e amigos. as pessoas aprendem só como ouviu ou viu, não testam(pratica).claro que existem coisas lógicas que vc não precisa testar na pratica. Toda regra existe exceção. 

Nem tudo que se aprende no youtube e verdade kkkk.

abraço

Teste, Duvide, Corra, experimente.

----------


## ozielinfo

Nossa agora formou o quarteto fantástico ai. kkkkkkk
Brincadeiras a parte, não iria mais debater mais esse assunto por que agora são 4 contra um, então me leva a acreditar que eu esteja errado, em partes talvez sim, mas não estou completamente errado.
Leiam a primeira resposta que dei nesse tópico, bom quem sabe não usei os ternos corretos e não discordo que devemos usa-los, mas ainda assim o que falei está correto e que venha quem quiser fazer cálculos ou seja la o que for me provar o contrário ( estou falando de fazer o esquema lá funcionar corretamente ). Pra falar a verdade só rebati por que o cidadão la quis me expor ao rediculo só pela linguagem que usei, a vem outro cara fodão no assunto e começa fazer o mesmo achando que é o cara, então volta o primeiro e começa me dar exemplo com água falando em aguagem, metragem etc... ( me redicularizando ainda mais )
Bom pra falar a verdade, queria mesmo que fizessem os testes ai na prática e depois me falassem que estou certo ou errado ( seja lá qual o calculo que fizer ou algo do tipo, eu to falando de prática e não teoria )
Ao amigo *icesarc* ai, primeiro não sabia que deveria ser diplomado pra debater com vcs e nem que só técnico podia falar de futebol, também não sabia que seria obrigado a pensar da mesma forma que vcs e ser proibido de ter opinião contrária, Quanto a entender do assunto intendo bem e não foi em video do youtube que aprendi e apesar de não trabalhar mais com isso ainda me serve pra alguma coisa ( a pratica não a teoria nem a linguagem padão)
Quanto ao professor compartilho da tua opinião, e os rádios daquele modelo trabalham internamente com regulador de 5 volts que depois ainda é reduzido pra 3,3 ( sei por que ja consertei um monte deles ), mas não é por isso que ele funcionava em poe e sim por que ao medir a tensão de entrada mesmo com ele ligado ainda vai ter 12 volts usando 15 metros de cabo de rede utp. ( medindo na entrada do rádio )
Por isso volto a afirmar teoria e prática nem sempre andam 100% juntas, talvez por que ao fazer um cálculo o dito esperto por traz da equação se esqueceu que diferentes tipos de materiais como cobre, aluminio ou qualquer outro meterial oferecem diferentes taxas de perda, sei lá qual termo usar ou seja por ele fazer o cálculo em cima da potencia da fonte de alimentação ( que sempre deverá ser maior ) em vez de usar a potencia máxima consumida pelo rádio.
Então pra mim o que vale é funciona ou não funciona, e disso tenho esperiencia suficiente pra saber o que vai funcionar ou não, não preciso fazer cálculos pra isso.

abraço a todos e sem ofensas, não vamos levar pro lado pessoal, lembrem-se são apenas opiniões diferentes
Já vou avisando o próximo que vier me dizer que estou errado ou que me criticar, vai formar 5 e cinco contra 1 me lembra pu.h.ta. rsrsrssrsrs

----------


## lcesargc

e isso e brasil !!!!

----------


## ozielinfo

Não vou renunciar, repito não renunciarei...( salve o presidente da República kkkkkkk)
Ué me tiraram pra louco, então é levar na esportiva e aloprar também, que isso aqui ta uma palhaçada mesmo, *só pra lembrar o pior idiota é aquele que pensa que só ele está certo*, que só ela sabe das coisas e que todos estão errados, ( o cara que não aceita uma segunda opinião!)
Peçam pro moderador cancelar meu perfio e excluir minhas babaquices, ai façam do sei jeito.
E sim esse é o Brasil, aqui na cidade tenho 4 processos por incendiar casas pelas gambiaras que faço aqui, mas sem problema eu não vou preso pois tenho forro previlegiado.
Viva Brasiiilll...

----------


## DUHbnu

clap ... clap ... clap ...
Como o sistema não tem uso constante (alguns minutos por dia), adicione duas baterias no outro extremo (50mt) ; funcionara simulando um super capacitor.
Baterias do mesmo tipo (ex. chumbo acido) e mantenha tensão de flutuação em 27,6 V DC para ter carga alta sem evaporar o eletrólito.
[ Poderia ser duas baterias de alarme ou moto no mínimo ]

----------

